# Aquascaping stuff



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Since the website hasn't evolved to the point of having an Aquascaping forum (yet), I thought I would post here. I encourage you to check the links out. They certainly will give you inspiration, if you aspire to have a tank even remotely close to some of the pics. What is great about it is they disclose all the plant names and give a diagram of their tanks.

2010 AGA Aquascaping Contest

Good source of great looking wood:
Manzanita Burlworks - Individual Aquarium Wood and Driftwood Pieces

Wasn't sure if any of this info has been posted before. Just thought I'd share. I've spent quite a bit of time on here planning for a rescape of one my tanks.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome man. I think I'm going to need to start reading more on plants and plant care. The Anacharis in my little 10G isn't going so well anymore and I'm not sure why.

And you are absolutely correct I need more lighting for the 125G Tank, the one fixture doesn't cover the entire tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> The Anacharis in my little 10G isn't going so well anymore and I'm not sure why.


Did you get some Excel Saturday? It can have negative effects on some crypts and anacharis.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't added excel to anything but the new tank. I'll have to do plant overhaul of the little 10G and move stuff around so I can see what's happening better.

Maybe there just isn't enough nutrients in the water for it to remain healthy.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I just figured it out. Anacharis like hard water, I rescaped the tank removing the rock and only having driftwood. Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

they have some cool aquariums, gotta get another one, oh wait gotta win the lottery, well i guess i have to start playing the lottery first lol


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

That's a great site. Thanks jrman. I saw your pics in the forum...they are pretty impressive, too.


----------

